# Tool Grinder



## th62 (May 2, 2015)

This is a tool grinder I've just finished it consists of a 6" 'cheapy' grinder with two white ally wheels.   It's mounted on a rather high stand (around 48") and paired to another shorter stand on which is mounted an 8" grinder with wire wheel and buff.   I mounted the grinder higher than normal so I don't have to stoop when grinding.   I also made two tables to accommodate various sharpening jigs and a third with scribed lines at 30, 60, 45 and 90 degrees for manual sharpening jobs.   The table stems have a simple 12mm attachment bolt with an L shaped washer welded at the head to grip the slide rails thus preventing the bolt from turning when tightening.   The table stems slide back and forward and are adjustable for angle.   No up/down movement is available, angles are ground by angling the table and stem.
I use my drill sharpening jig and lathe bit jig on this grinder, the jigs I posted in a previous post.


----------



## kd4gij (May 2, 2015)

Verry nice job.


----------



## Mark_f (May 2, 2015)

That is very nice. 

 I have two grinders sitting on the floor. This would be nice to set them on. Oh ...the list of things grows faster than I can keep up with


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 2, 2015)

Sweet build!!!


----------

